# Solved: Imagefap.com = no internet connection



## einarmk (Feb 26, 2006)

Ok, here is a funny problem for all of you guys, everytime I try to go to imagefap.com it works for the first 2 minutes or so, but then it crashes my whole internet connection for some amount of time, usually waiting og restarting the router does the trick but heck I'm annoyed, since in most of the forums I use people use imagefap for uploading pictures (if they are more than one) and then, because the url is so long, they use tinyurl to replace it, so I click it and boom there goes my internet....

Has anyone got a solution for this...

thanx in advance

p.s. recently I changed these configurations in firefox, dunno if that is the problem:

network.http.pipelining from false to true
network.http.pipelining.maxrequests from 4 to 30
network.http.proxy.pipelining from false to true
did New -> Integer nglayout.initialpaint.delay and set the value to 0

This was suggested to accelerate firefox for broadband users (I've got 2mbit download and 0,5mbit upload)


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Are you still having this problem? If so, your hijackThis log from your previous post is nice and clean, so that's not your problem.

Now, the entries that you've changed in Firefox are for pipelining:



> Pipelining is an experimental feature, designed to improve page-load performance, that is unfortunately not well supported by some web servers and proxies. To try it out, add the following code to your user.js file:
> 
> // Enable pipelining:
> user_pref("network.http.pipelining", true);
> ...


http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/tips

At the bottom of the page. Now, it does mention that some servers may have problems with the settings, and as Imagefap will probably use quite a lot of bandwith, the settings may be causing the problem. Also, in the bit I've posted, it mentions a maxrequest of 8, not 30.

What happens if you change that to 8? If still no joy, just to see if it is these settings that are causing the problems, try putting them back to how they were, and see if it makes a difference.

Regards

eddie


----------

